# Dog sitting/BnB's



## ejd (Jun 7, 2010)

I know this is a long shot but perhaps someone knows someone who can help...we are attending a wedding in Bristol end of July and need to find accommodation plus someone who can dog sit. Preferably a dog friendly BnB that wouldn't mind looking after our dog for a few hours? (Our very well behaved dog)


----------



## purrfectpetz (May 11, 2010)

Where abouts do you live?

Only asking as there are a lot of dog sitters/boarders around the country so maybe you could leave your dog with one of those - either in your home town or somwhere en route?

Unless you would prefer to take your dog to bristol with you...in which case, ignore me


----------

